# The G Crew



## apbtproud (Aug 22, 2008)

Here is my crew








photobucket is being a pain.. This was the only one I could get right now. 
I will post some more later, 
(Left to right) Jae-La, Chappy and Jae-Blu


----------



## TurnerPack (Aug 22, 2008)

Very cute! Chappy is a cute lil' bugger!!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

holy cow, they're beautiful!


----------



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

I love it.. Chappy is that kid in school you never messed with because of his big brothers.

Welcome to the Forum and Enjoy!


----------



## apbtproud (Aug 22, 2008)

Funny you say that, its actually the other way around. Chappy is a bossy lady- she had them two in check... hahaha, 
Jae-Blu he is such a melo dog I have four cats and one is just in love with Jae-Blu. He wants JB to be his step-momma I guess.


----------

